# We passed!



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Griffin and I re-took the rubble portion of our Type II in-house test today. And, thankfully, WE PASSED!!! After lots of nerves for me, I can finally relax knowing that I am now qualified to take the whole darned test over again in Dec!!!

We are officially operational on my disaster team, but 3rd string. Type I dogs go out first, then the official Type II dogs and then the technical type II dogs. We now have to pass the same test at an official Type II test. My team is holding one on Dec 6. 

Now I can be nervous for that. The whole test includes obedience (with the dreaded 5 min group down stay with the handlers out of sight), directionals, bark barrel (30 secs of barking at a barrel), agility and rubble.

I attempted the type II after my Ct Canine Search Specialist Class and passed all but the rubble. While Griff has great potential, he had only done single victim problems before going to Ct. I believe the heavy rain on the day of the test plus his inexperience caused him to be confused and not alert at his second victim (we all knew where the victim was due to his body language, but he just didnt bark). 

I went home and worked single victims on our pile while working in drive (a bit of a change for us). We had another inhouse a couple of weeks ago that I skipped--I just hadnt gotten him enough multi-victim problems for me to feel comfortable. If I had taken that in-house and failed, I would have had to take the entire test over again. 

I did run him on the same problem that had been set up for the in-house and Griff did great. So I felt much better about his ability. Unfortunately, it has been hard getting down to our training site and impossible to get more than one person to help, so the best I have been able to do is have him find the helper, then she leaves after rewarding him and hides again. So I did feel a little unprepared today, but Griffy did great and found both victims with out a problem and did very focused alerts.

On another note--we have also passed all of our pre-tests for my wilderness team and will have our 60 acre test set up soon. Lets hope my stomach ulcer holds off until after January........


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I am SO HAPPY for you Jennifer!!!!! You and Griff are a great team!!!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, congratulations to you and Griffin.
And for the next one...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

That's wonderful news!! Congratulations and keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks every one! Griffin got part of the roast beef I made for dinner last night and I got a good night sleep!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Now if we can get Bob and Thunder the big 3 that would be a good month for the board. : )


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats with that!!!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice one Jennifer! Look forward to hearing about many other successful exams in your future=D>


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer and Griffin.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks again every one!!! Think of us on Dec 6......


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats. SAR is something I'd love to do if I had the time. But there is no way I could right now, to many other things going on in life. Good luck on your next cert.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

congratulations on passing


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Thanks again every one!!! Think of us on Dec 6......


I'll be there to see you guys in action!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

You're coming down??? It will be great to see you!! Are you staying near the base? I am about an hr northish, maybe we could get together......


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I might only be there for the day - haven't figured out my travel plans yet.


----------

